# Help with cichlids ID



## Triput (3 mo ago)

Hi guys.

I'm new to keeping Malawi cichlids. The local pet stores in my area seem to be even less knowledgeable than me about what fish they keep.

I would like some help with identifying the these two cichlids.

What species are they?

Tn
























x


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Neither may be a pure species, but hybrids

1. Male Kenyi? Males turn yellowish.

2. Red Zebra, probably with some Yellow Lab mixed in which is common


----------



## Triput (3 mo ago)

I was also thinking Kenyi for the first one just wanted to confirm it with someone more experienced.

Wasn't sure about the second one though.
I was thinking it could also be a Kenyi because dominant males can turn golden without stripes but that one is smaller and not fully grown and the other one is alpha.

Then I was thinking could be Red Zebra also but I thought they are more orange than yellow like that one, but then again if it was crossbred with Yellow Lab then that would explain it.

Last option I was thinking it might be was Saulosi female. 

At the fish store the best they could say was that it was an African Cichlid lol.


----------



## ologg68 (11 mo ago)

They both look like hybrids to me.


----------

